# male Waglers Pit Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

as it says on the tin, from a relaxing shoot at home last night!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great shot, love these vipers


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

You really do take some incredible pictures :notworthy:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

They dont look much cop to me......

Who ever you got those off really mugged you off! 


Best 

Alex


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Stunning :no1:


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for showing such a wonderful animal and photograph.
Peter.


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

totally awesome snake, terrific photo!!! :2thumb:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

GGGrrreeaat!


----------



## Snakefan (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome snake, Incredible clarity on the photograph :2thumb:


----------

